# 05 a4 gto tires make noise when on the road possible due to cupping/bad shocks?......



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 a4 gto with like 47,000 miles on it and recently I had it at a dealer to fix a issue, and on the paper and verbally the service writer said "There is some tire noise" I ask him what this means and he says possible cupping on the tires".

I work at a mechanic automotive shop and I ask a mechanic do you simply fix the cupping by rotating the tires because thats what I thought personally, He said no its usally a suspension issue, like maybe needs shocks. What do you guys think? I do know these goats OEM shocks go out quick right?

I thought I checked the tires before for uneven wear but they looked good but I'll check again and report back.

Ok an update I went to garage and without car being lifted up high just checking on the ground I had ran my hands up and down the treads and feels like feathering, where starting from the front of the tire/tread is sharper than the rear tread. Another way putting it is if I run my hand in the direction of the front bumper/forward its smoother becaus etheres no sharp edges of tread its more rounded I suppose. 

Anyone know how to fix feathering tire wear?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Possably an alingment issue. Or bad suspension component. Read DMS sticky above and see if anything fits what your talking about.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Possably an alingment issue. Or bad suspension component. Read DMS sticky above and see if anything fits what your talking about.


Ok thanks for that.....

Man I read this write up on another forum he describes issues with tires pretty good. 

" tire wear of the inner tread is usually to much negative camber while to much tire wear of the outer tread is usually postive camber. toe in or out will cause the tire to push a little while driving and you can get a feathered look on the outer/inner blocks. chunking or stepping of the tread is a good sign of worn suspension parts mostly shocks but could be bushings if the shocks are good, this is from the tire bouncing over the road surface rather than the suspension holding the tire firm to the road, this will cause the center(if alignment and pressures are in check) to do this. under-inflation can show more wear of the outer tread, but hardly any wear if the center tread, wear or scuffing of the side walls and heat damage. over-inflation is the reverse more wear of the center tread vs the outer tread."


I'l check my tires again tommorow but just by checking my driver side for tires the outer edges are feathered worn, so I'll have to check the inner and center to see for sure hows that. I still have checked the passanger front and both rears. Thanks

Actually I just checked right now and yea both outer and inner edges of both front tires are feathered. Then when theres daylight tommorow I check the front tires inner to make sure theres no wires showing on the sidewalls for strut rubbing. If there is strut rub what is the fix for that?

Now the rear tires are feeling even.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Take a look at DMS sticky and it goes into detail about our suspension.

This is what I suggest you to do:
- Order strut mount bushings with bearings and radius rod bushings. Yeah they are a pretty penny but are the most importaint suspension mod you can do.
- You can install them or have a trusted mechanic install them
- Get an alingment


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Take a look at DMS sticky and it goes into detail about our suspension.
> 
> This is what I suggest you to do:
> - Order strut mount bushings with bearings and radius rod bushings. Yeah they are a pretty penny but are the most importaint suspension mod you can do.
> ...


Ok cool thanks for these tips now before my questions about your tips, I did look on the inside sidewalls of both front tires and the passenger is the one that looks like is the worst, its been rubbing againt the common strut issue because theres a cut/slice on the sidewall. Not severe yet but you can see it and with your finger nails pull back of the rubber sliced area. 

Now I have a 1 year used gm certified warranty on the gto which I used for the first time couple weeks ago for them to clean and put fresh gm gear oil in my rear diff. The sales guy said itr is a bumper to bumper warranty so do you think it covers suspension right?

Any tips to how about going to tell the service writer at the dealer about this issue? Thanks


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I talked to the service writer at the dealer and Im going to drop the car off tommorow morning. I told him about front strut rub and tires wearing feathering or cuping. He said they start off to see if its a alighment issue and if it is then the warranty wont cover that but I have to pay 90 bucks myself.

First of all strut rub is not fixed by an bad alignment issue right? If I understand right the reason for strut rubbing is due to colpased strut bushings right?

I told him the alighntment feels good on the car the tires are new with no more of 1,000 miles on it, so it was already align.


----------

